Ask HN: How do you determine what programming langauge a website is built on? - xplusy
======
herbst
Asking the HTTP header would be one way, looking at details like meta tags
another. A third one that comes to my mind would be url structure. There is
definitive way tho.

~~~
xplusy
thanks.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why does it matter?

~~~
xplusy
I coulfld not find any tool.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
No I mean why do you care what someone used.

